# Naruto RPG Volumes 1-27 (Role Playing Thread)



## Lacoste (Jul 17, 2009)

I want to make an rpg that you have 3 men squads in. You will select 3 ninja from the starting characters to form a team then Story missions, bonus missions, train, etc.

Each character has different jutsu's and abilities. So choose wisely.

The starting characters are the following
Naruto 
Sasuke 
Sakura 
Ino 
Shikamaru 
Choji 
Kiba 
Hinata 
Shino 

You can receive more characters by completeing certain story missions and complete a certain amount of missions. 

Some other characters you can play as later in the game are
Rock Lee 
TenTen 
Neji 
Gaara 
Temari 
Kankuro 
And many more I haven't even named half of the characters you can play as. 

I'm on most of the time. And I'm ready to start whenever you are.

Example of battling 

F.A.Q

Q - Who should be in my team?
A-Well every team should have an attacker,medic and a combination of both or another brawler. Below are some teams I recommend.
Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura 
Naruto, Shikamaru, Ino 
Shino, Sasuke, Hinata 
Q - Whos the best in what catergory?
A -
Healing - Hinata
Speed - Rock Lee (If he's unlocked)
Jutsu - ?
Strength - ?

Q - What should my team not consist of?
A - All attackers or all medics.


To sign up just post a reply like this.

Example

I would like my characters to be Naruto, Sakura and Sasuke. 

Example complete

Now who's interested?

*I will make a image w/ each teams status and hp/charka bars when I return home! I'm staying over my Aunt & Uncles currently.*

Current members status
raitoangelic - Choosing a Mission. Ch. Shino, Sakura, and Kiba.
Narurider - Choosing a Mission. Ch. Sasuke,Shikamaru and Ino


----------

